# for dog lovers?



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?annotation_id=annotation_303012&user=klaatu42&feature=iv


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*for dog lovers*

When watching clips on utube why do they keep stopping and starting again
GEOMAR


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: for dog lovers*



GEOMAR said:


> When watching clips on utube why do they keep stopping and starting again
> GEOMAR


Usually a memory problem


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I sent the original clip to my son.

He has an overweight dog who is on a strict weight-loss diet.

He (the dog) was not amused!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Brilliant thats going on my facebook :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Very clever!!!


----------

